# Hammerangebot - Shimano Twin Power 10000 FC jetzt nur 199,99€ !!!



## am-angelsport (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo Angelfreunde,​ 
Hammerangebot

für die Großen Fische !!!

*Shimano*

*Twin Power 10000FC*
*Rolle*​


*zum Hammerpreis*​ 

​*JETZT nur 199,99€*​


http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...rds=twin+power&search_in_description=&x=0&y=0​ 







​ 

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...rds=twin+power&search_in_description=&x=0&y=0​ 



bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.​ 


www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de​ 



bei Fragen oder Interesse können sie uns täglich von 9.30Uhr bis 19.00 Uhr telefonisch erreichen.
Bestellhotline: 07143 – 9607911​ 



Beste Grüße​ 

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

